# Freon(refridgerant) in water cooling system



## godshot7

is it possible or even safe to put freon or refidgerant in my water cooling system to make it run even cooler? it already has coolant and antifreez in it soo i doubt itll freez the tubes close....let me know what y'all think.......


----------



## Doby

I am going to say no, for one thing refrigerant needs to be under extreme pressure to function correctly and secondly you would have a condensation problem


----------



## chauffeur2

Adding to what *doby* has told you....*NO* you cannot, as Freon is an inert gas that is liquified by extremely low temperatures, and has an adverse chemical reaction with Water (H²O).:4-thatsba Basic High School Chemistry ought to have told you that....try googling for more information. 

Further more, the cost to use a Freon cooled system would be astronomical, and unless you have a lot of money, I personally wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## Fr4665

u can use regular car coolant and maybe throw down the mixture from 50 50 to like 60 40 or something.


----------



## godshot7

lol..i am currently using car coolant....


----------



## -d-

Straying off topic, how well does Car coolant compare to just plain water, or that thermaltake UV fluid?


----------



## godshot7

plain water gits hott very fast ( ilearned that tha hard way) i dint try that thermaltake stuff...but i know that car coolant runs it fairly good...


----------



## Fr4665

check for different car coolants thers blue car coolant from BMW and audi thats supposed to be less corrosive but is pretty expensive.

also im sure the mixture effects it as well.


----------



## minster9

would'nt it be cool if they made a liquid based on the thermal paste used between cpus & heat sinks? I wonder if that stuff is silicone-based,as it never seems to dry out.


----------



## crazijoe

Actually plain water has better heat transfer capabilities than antifreeze. That is why racecars use just plain water. Antifreeze was meant for long term use because of the corrosive inhibitors it has and for it's lower freezing point. Remember, the higher the pressure in a cooling system, the higher the boiling point. At 15 PSI of pressure, the boiling point of water is 257F.


----------



## Fr4665

true but i dont know how you would achive 15psi in a watercooling rig unless it has a pressurized pump wich leads me to think why not make one 

and with the water in race cars thats totaly correct but i dont think you want to change water in your computer every month or so to prevent corrorsion


----------



## agentRed

Not to mention that in general, unless you have a license, handling freon is illegal


----------



## Cellus

Indeed. Some nonsense about CFCs destroying the planet's ozone layer. :grin:


----------



## minster9

so why do I not hear much about Peltier junctions commonly used in coolers that plug into a 12 vdc power point?


----------



## crazijoe

Peltier coolers work excellent, however you sacrifice efficiency for the outcome. They seem to consume a great deal of energy and the heatsink on the other side will need to be very large.


----------



## Travis Wilsnach

anyone have experience with freon cooling to liquefy oxygen?


----------



## Phædrus241

Um... No? I suggest heading to JPL, they might be able to help you better. :wink:


----------



## Tyree

I've been building Chevy based stock car racing engines for some 20+ yrs. and I've yet to see one that runs straight water for coolant.
We use a 50/50 mix of quality Anti-Freeze and water on Alcohol fueled engines and add some Water Wetter for Gasoline fueled engines. 
Water Wetter can reduce temps by 10-20F in a pressurized cooling system. It "might" help in a PC cooling system.
http://www.redlineoil.com/products_coolant.asp


----------

